# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  Damaged L4-L5-S1 disks

## taha536

Hi ! im Taha Shaikh im 20 years old 5"8inches. 3 weeks ago i did t bar rows with 90kgs for 8 reps but just after completing the set i felt a very mild pain in my lower back. I told my doctor about he said you have damaged your disks (l4-l4-s1) partially and there is nothing to worry about just leave those heavy weights and gave me some pills.
Since I am on my pct and its my second week. Should i take those pills along with my pct ? or should i take em after my pct ? please help me out.

i told the doctor that should i get my back x-rayed he said as it is very mild there is no need to worry about. He said can you bent over and sit without any discomfort ? i said yes. The pain which i sometime feel while bending too extremely over is fading away day by day so i think i dont have a nerve compression.
the question is im on a pct and it's my second week. should i take the pills for my back along with my pct ?I DONT KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT THE PILLS DAT DOCTOR GAVE ME PLUS THE DOCTOR IS HOMEOPAETHIC.

----------


## bomb_r2

Yea take em 

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk

----------


## DuckTheViking

I think normally you do an MRI, not x-ray to check your discs.

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk

----------


## MILKMAN73

Taha, get a different doctor. 

Homeopathic pills aren't going to do jack for a real back injury. Rest, stretching, and alternate heat and ice. That's about it short of pain pills. If it's worse still you can try chiropractic care (of it's not a ruptured disc). TINS units can work well, too. 

To really confirm a bulging or ruptured disc you need an MRI. Hopefully it's not ruptured!

Take it from an old man, take care of your body when you are young!

----------

